# Breeding from council property



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi

I'm new to this website have come here as looks like I will get the help I need.

I currently live in a council property and want to breed my dogs (I'm totally experienced have lots of vet friends etc) I want to apply for a licence with my local council and will be going self employed.

My question is can you breed dogs from a council property have searched the internet and can not find anything.

Thanks in advance


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You would need to ask your local council these questions.

From a very quick online search it appears to be unlikely that you will be granted permission for a business that is likely to disrupt your neighbourhood- dogs can be noisy, smelly, escape.

As an aside- almost without exception breeding dogs properly & carefully results in minimal profit, if any at all, so isn't a viable means of self employment.

What breed are the dogs?


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Am I understanding correctly that you wish to breed dogs as a business from your council property? If so (leaving aside the highly dubious ethics of breeding dogs for money) then you really need to check with your local council as I believe some do not allow businesses to be run from their properties.


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> You would need to ask your local council these questions.
> 
> From a very quick online search it appears to be unlikely that you will be granted permission for a business that is likely to disrupt your neighbourhood- dogs can be noisy, smelly, escape.
> 
> ...


I understand it can disrupt the neighbours but being a council house or private will still have the same problems

We haven't had a problem yet until a week ago someone called council to say we was breeding they looked around and said everything is fine they took some microchip numbers to check

French and English bulldogs is what we have


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

SingingWhippet said:


> Am I understanding correctly that you wish to breed dogs as a business from your council property? If so (leaving aside the highly dubious ethics of breeding dogs for money) then you really need to check with your local council as I believe some do not allow businesses to be run from their properties.


Thanks we will be going for advice through the week hopefully we will get somewhere


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not sure I understand your last post, OP. Are you already breeding the dogs?


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> I'm not sure I understand your last post, OP. Are you already breeding the dogs?


No not breeding yet someone has it out for us and has called council to say we was the council will see we haven't bred when they check the microchips


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Wait, how many dogs do you have and how many do you plan on breeding? are they all fully health tested?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lukejones said:


> No not breeding yet someone has it out for us and has called council to say we was the council will see we haven't bred when they check the microchips


So because someone reported you for breeding you have now decided to breed?

I'm not understanding the logic here.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm completely lost as well.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't certain councils now stipulate the number of dogs tenants can own?

Maybe that's why someone informed the council?

If so, that would suggest breeding would be a no go anyway.


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

labradrk said:


> Wait, how many dogs do you have and how many do you plan on breeding? are they all fully health tested?





simplysardonic said:


> So because someone reported you for breeding you have now decided to breed?
> 
> I'm not understanding the logic here.


no we have had a litter here and there but they said you don't need licence we now want to make this full time so trying to find details out


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Don't certain councils now stipulate the number of dogs tenants can own?
> 
> Maybe that's why someone informed the council?
> 
> If so, that would suggest breeding would be a no go anyway.


We are allowed 3 dogs as that's what is on our agreement we want a licence for 5 dogs you can have as many dogs as you want if you get the licence


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lukejones said:


> no we have had a litter here and there but they said you don't need licence we now want to make this full time so trying to find details out


So you are a breeder then, that is why you have been reported.

Whether you have one litter, 10 litters, 100 litters, you are a breeder.

You need a licence for breeding more than (I believe) 4 or more litters a year & I can't see a council approving that.

To make money from breeding you need to cut substantial corners, which in turn affects the overall health & welfare of the breeding animals & their litters.

What health tests have they had?

Are they a desirable colour?


----------



## Pigwidgeon (Jun 9, 2013)

So you are going to churn out puppies instead of having a proper job?
Of course they are bull dogs. Of course. Poor things.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

First you need to check whether you can run a business from your council property...our local council does not allow this and hasn't for many years...big story years ago taxi drivers setting up and running a business from council properties...that was possibly in the 1980s...

The licence for breeding is totally different and you will be unlikely to get it, as firstly you don't know if you can run a business from your property....they are two different departments. So have been inspected by one...so he's not even going to ask the question...a puppy only a few hours old still is equal to a dog so you are breaking your tenancy agreement with the number of animals....

Get your dogs spayed and neutered and enjoy them as pets


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

Not gonna reply to anyone 


Pigwidgeon said:


> So you are going to churn out puppies instead of having a proper job?
> Of course they are bull dogs. Of course. Poor things.


I'm disabled in a wheel chair with one leg after fighting for this country and for what to protect people like you


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> First you need to check whether you can run a business from your council property...our local council does not allow this and hasn't for many years...big story years ago taxi drivers setting up and running a business from council properties...that was possibly in the 1980s...
> 
> The licence for breeding is totally different and you will be unlikely to get it, as firstly you don't know if you can run a business from your property....they are two different departments. So have been inspected by one...so he's not even going to ask the question...a puppy only a few hours old still is equal to a dog so you are breaking your tenancy agreement with the number of animals....
> 
> Get your dogs spayed and neutered and enjoy them as pets


I enjoy my dogs and put all my time into them I'm severely disabled so can't get a normal job


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lukejones said:


> I enjoy my dogs and put all my time into them I'm severely disabled so can't get a normal job


Puppy farming isn't the way to go though


----------



## Pigwidgeon (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations. There are many jobs where wheelchairs do not effect things at all. And that does not mean it is ok for you to use your pets as money machines.
Are they even suitable to be used for breeding? Bull dogs are not healthy breeds. If at all, you should be breeding for betterment of the dogs, not to earn a living.


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Puppy farming isn't the way to go though


Lol my dogs live in better accommodation than most people is your life that boring you have to pick on disabled people


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lukejones said:


> I enjoy my dogs and put all my time into them I'm severely disabled so can't get a normal job


But ethically you can't make breeding them into a full time job. How would it be fair on your dogs to use them as a cash cow to fund your lifestyle? they are not livestock akin to what a farmer has, they are pets. In the case of your breeds, which are probably up there as two of the most unhealthy breeds, you could potentially be WORSE off if you are breeding poor quality puppies. Why? due to complications with the bitch and/or puppies, and/or potentially being sued by puppy buyers if/when they develop serious health problems.


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

Pigwidgeon said:


> Congratulations. There are many jobs where wheelchairs do not effect things at all. And that does not mean it is ok for you to use your pets as money machines.
> Are they even suitable to be used for breeding? Bull dogs are not healthy breeds. If at all, you should be breeding for betterment of the dogs, not to earn a living.


You sick person get a life


labradrk said:


> But ethically you can't make breeding them into a full time job. How would it be fair on your dogs to use them as a cash cow to fund your lifestyle? they are not livestock akin to what a farmer has, they are pets. In the case of your breeds, which are probably up there as two of the most unhealthy breeds, you could potentially be WORSE off if you are breeding poor quality puppies. Why? due to complications with the bitch and/or puppies, and/or potentially being sued by puppy buyers if/when they develop serious health problems.


your correct there loving pets 
Question 
How do people get these loving pets they buy them from BREEDERS 
It's not against the law to breed dogs and many people do I'm trying to be fully licenced etc


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lukejones said:


> Lol my dogs live in better accommodation than most people is your life that boring you have to pick on disabled people


Getting answers you don't want to hear doesn't equal bullying.

You are on a forum full of dedicated dog owners. What are you expecting people to say? yes, go ahead and breed multiple litters of two massively exploited and unhealthy breeds to fund your lifestyle? I am sorry to hear of your disabilities, but exploiting your pet dogs to make money is not, and will not ever be, ethical or acceptable. I think you probably know that too


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

if someone can give good advice please comment but I'm not replying to people who are against breeding.

No one has seen my dogs 
No one knows how they live 
You all have dogs yeah where do you think they come from? 
A breeder 

Maybe it's because I've said council house but you do know you have to pay rent still yeah


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

No one is against breeding 

But everyone should be against crappy breeding.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lukejones said:


> You sick person get a life
> 
> your correct there loving pets
> Question
> ...


There are good breeders that do everything by the book, correct. They breed maybe one or two litters a year, they fully health test their dogs, they are active members of the breed community, and they probably show or work or compete in some kind of disciplined too.

Then there are breeders like you who do none of those things. It takes a lot more than getting a council license to justify puppy farming to make a good breeder.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lukejones said:


> if someone can give good advice please comment but I'm not replying to people who are against breeding.
> 
> No one has seen my dogs
> No one knows how they live
> ...


So what do you have to hide if you are doing everything by the book? post links to their pedigrees and health tests results on here?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lukejones said:


> How do people get these loving pets they buy them from BREEDERS


Hopefully they get them from breeders who have health tested their dogs, and breed for love of and betterment of breed, not to make money. As has been said you can't do that -breed for love and betterment of breed- and make a profit.

It costs money to breed the responsible ethical way.

Most people find it repugnant to think of someone creating potentially sick puppies and selling them on, just to make a profit.

We see the other side of it all the time here. The buyer, with the sick and suffering puppy, bought from someone like you.

The puppies suffer, the people who love the puppies suffer, the only one not suffering is the person who unethically and irresponsibly bred those puppies into being.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Nobody is against breeding. Most people here have or have had dogs from breeders and they're aware of that.

You should be aware of the fact that many dogs suffer from hereditary health problems, and it is your ethical duty to ensure that you don't produce puppies that will be condemned to a life of pain by carrying out genetic tests on the parents.
People who do these tests have to spend hundreds of pounds on them.
People who are able to make a living by breeding dogs do not carry out these tests. They cut corners. They knowingly produce hundreds of puppies that could die and suffer due to preventable issues.
The people on this forum are against those sorts of people. Judging by the fact you plan on making money out of this, you are currently in the second category. If you said that you were willing to learn, carry out all health tests, work hard, and make ethical decisions (none of which are related to your housing situation or whether you're disabled), people wouldn't have a go.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

You are getting good advice. It's just not what you want to hear. 

I saw a bulldog yesterday with such a short mouth its tongue didn't fit. And its front legs were so short it had a sloped back so will suffer spinal problems in the future. 

And who breeds dogs like that? People like you.


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

Pappychi said:


> No one is against breeding
> 
> But everyone should be against crappy breeding.


I'm trying to get advice to go through the process legit


labradrk said:


> There are good breeders that do everything by the book, correct. They breed maybe one or two litters a year, they fully health test their dogs, they are active members of the breed community, and they probably show or work or compete in some kind of disciplined too.
> 
> Then there are breeders like you who do none of those things. It takes a lot more than getting a council license to justify puppy farming to make a good breeder.


read the post again im going self employed getting licence paying tax
Someone did say as you will be earning over £100,000 a year you


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

For gawd sake...

How many cards are you going to throw... disability...there are so many of us here with them...now a socioeconomic one...council house??? What's that got to do with rent paying?

The likelihood you will actually be allowed to breed is zilch...you have already broken rules of your tenancy by breeding. Which that can mean eviction.

Stop acting like a child...we stand for ethical breeders here...and there are also many here...but by ethical they do not need a license as they breed low numbers of litters, even though they may own high numbers of dogs. They also never make profit on any litter produced, and are lucky to break even.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

> It's not against the law to breed dogs and many people do I'm trying to be fully licenced etc


Legal and ethical aren't the same thing, especially when it comes to laws covering animals.

It's legal to breed dogs who struggle to mate and give birth naturally, who cannot live full lives because they're so disabled by the shape they've been bred into, who need major surgery just to be able to breathe properly. All perfectly legal but ethical? I think we all know the answer to that one.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lukejones said:


> I'm trying to get advice to go through the process legit
> 
> read the post again im going self employed getting licence paying tax
> Someone did say as you will be earning over £100,000 a year you


You don't get it do you?

The license is irrelevant.

Breeding dogs is NOT a job.

What you are proposing is totally unethical and if you love your dogs so much, why would you risk their lives by using them as cash cows?


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

As il


labradrk said:


> You don't get it do you?
> 
> The license is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


costs money to run a Bentley 8 miles per gallon


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Why do I think this is a troll


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Because it's acting like one.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What health tests have they had?

It could be important- the public are becoming increasingly aware of their consumer rights, & that includes buying animals:

https://cariadcampaign.blog/2015/09/20/consumer-rights-act-2015-your-rights-as-a-puppy-buyer/


----------



## Lukejones (Jun 24, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> What health tests have they had?
> 
> It could be important- the public are becoming increasingly aware of their consumer rights, & that includes buying animals:
> 
> https://cariadcampaign.blog/2015/09/20/consumer-rights-act-2015-your-rights-as-a-puppy-buyer/


Full health tests no one will pay £8000 for a puppy with. O health test right ?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Why do I think this is a troll


Honestly you never know. Even if it is a troll, sadly this does happen up and down the country with fashionable brachy breeds being used as cash cows, it's sick.....


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lukejones said:


> Full health tests no one will pay £8000 for a puppy with. O health test right ?


Unless they sh*t golden nuggests you ain't gonna get £8000 for a puppy of any description :Hilarious


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Welll.... ever which way there's nothing we can do about it. If he is planning to breed, he's going to do it no matter what we say.

And if he is a troll, he managed to get his insults in and I'm sure he feels like a big man now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lukejones said:


> Full health tests no one will pay £8000 for a puppy with. O health test right ?


I don't think anyone in their right mind would pay £8,000 for a puppy anyway, health tested or not.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmmmmm...smells a bit wiffy in here!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Cow sh*t? Pig sh*t? Oh no... it must be


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Hmmmmm...smells a bit wiffy in here!


Sorry about that, my goat's a bit bloated & farty today


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Troll or not (and I'm leaning towards the former, it's just a bit too perfect isn't it?) there's always the hope that someone who is planning to do exactly what the OP suggested, and sadly it's clear there's no shortage of them, will find such threads as these and maybe have a rethink. 

Not sure how realistic that is but it's good to hope, right?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lullabydream said:


> Don't certain councils now stipulate the number of dogs tenants can own?
> 
> Maybe that's why someone informed the council?
> 
> If so, that would suggest breeding would be a no go anyway.


Im pretty sure there is a certain number of dogs you can only have in a domestic housing and certain situations, I don't think it matters if its council or private, cant remember how many though exactly, 5 or maybe 6 seems to stick in my mind for some reason although I could be wrong. If you do breed over a certain number of litters a year then you do need a licence too, but again I'm not sure of the number I think it may be 4 or used to be but again its something I'm not positive of without checking.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lukejones said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this website have come here as looks like I will get the help I need.
> 
> ...


As has already been mentioned you need to check with the council, I rent from a housing association, so a little different, but you are not allowed to run a business from one of their properties, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same for you.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

You're on a pet forum asking about breeding licences...

You want to be on a legal forum asking about tenancy agreements, I have no clue if they exist, but this isn't actually the right place for what you're asking - a breeding licence is entirely separate from your tenancy agreement.

Most local authorities have clauses limiting pets to 2 and most have clauses about not running businesses from social housing.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I live in a council house and I'm not allowed to run a business from it. I also have to get written permission from the council to have more than two dogs. I can have one dog and one cat, or two cats. Not allowed rodents or birds.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There are lots of completely discrete issues here.

Firsts of all you need to know if you can legally run a business from your home and as you are in social housing you need to ask the council if there are any restrictions on your property.

That is the first hurdle.

The second hurdle is to the determine whether or not you need a licence to breed and that will depend on the number of litters

https://www.gov.uk/dog-breeding-licence-england-scotland-wales

On top of that you will need to keep good records for tax purposes etc

Then you will need specialist insurance if you run a business from home.

It is the rare reputable breeder that ends up making any money out of KC registered stock because of course no bitch should be bred from prior to 12 months, after 7 years or have more than 4 litters in her lifetime or more than one litter every 12 months.

Then there are the stud fees which in most breeds are the equivalent of a cost of a puppy, unless of course you are only going to use your own dog(s)

Your bitch may not take, the puppies may die at birth or later, if your dog needs a caesarean the KC will only permit 2 C sections from a bitch, and of course thre are the vet costs.

Pre breeding health schemes will have a cost, some of these are once only, some are annual.

Your premises could be inspected by Environmental Health at any time and then there is the cost of removing dog waste.

You will have to arrange for 24/7 cover or insurance and licence purposes

What will you do with the bitches once their ability to provide you with an income has finished (ie after 5 years)

Have you checked with the council if there is a maximum number of dogs you can house at any onetime?

Costs of worming, defleaing, vet checks, microchipping etc


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm getting fed up of the I cant work because I am disabled brigade - loads of disabled people do work, even those in wheelchairs

I would have thought that overseeing and helping with the mating, whelping and rearing of pups would be one of the most difficult jobs for someone in a wheelchair to do.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Don't certain councils now stipulate the number of dogs tenants can own?


My friend lives in Sutton and she's allowed three (officially).


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kirksandallchins said:


> I'm getting fed up of the I cant work because I am disabled brigade - loads of disabled people do work, even those in wheelchairs
> 
> *I would have thought that overseeing and helping with the mating, whelping and rearing of pups would be one of the most difficult jobs for someone in a wheelchair to do.*


I am a wheelchair user and while I won't tell another wheelchair user what they can and can not do as everyone is different, I must admit that while I know nothing about breeding, I honestly can not see how a wheelchair user could raise a litter, before getting my puppy I considered lots of things that a non wheelchair user would never have to consider, but I quickly discovered issues that I would never of dreamed of and had to work out ways of doing certain things.
For one thing puppies move fast, I always made sure I knew where my pup was before moving, even then he could 'get under a wheel' so fast I couldn't always see where he had come from ........ times that by how ever many puppies, it would be chaos!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Lukejones said:


> I'm trying to get advice to go through the process legit
> 
> read the post again im going self employed getting licence paying tax
> Someone did say as you will be earning over £100,000 a year you


Who said you will be earning £100,000 a year. With 5 bitches producing on average 5 puppies each a year, that is 25 puppies at £1500 a pup if you can find mugs to pay that much. So that is £37,000. You have to feed the bitches and the puppies which will take off at least £5000. Microchipping, worming, defleaing, vaccinating etc another £1000. At least 2 caesarians another 4000 and probably a 2 puppies at least dying 3000. That puts you down to £24000 a year and that is assuming that everything goes right, you do not have massive losses, you do not lose any bitches and they all get in pup. That is without health testing which probably goes without saying you will not do.
Also forgot to say that a person as disabled as you seem to be cannot possibly assist with mating, whelping, feeding pups, looking after sick dogs etc so most of the remaining money would have to go to able bodied staff.



Lukejones said:


> Full health tests no one will pay £8000 for a puppy with. O health test right ?


No one will pay £8000 whatever the testing.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Im pretty sure there is a certain number of dogs you can only have in a domestic housing and certain situations, I don't think it matters if its council or private, cant remember how many though exactly, 5 or maybe 6 seems to stick in my mind for some reason although I could be wrong. If you do breed over a certain number of litters a year then you do need a licence too, but again I'm not sure of the number I think it may be 4 or used to be but again its something I'm not positive of without checking.


Surely there is not a rule on dog ownership in private housing. I think we have a member who owns and breeds a lot of different breeds in her house. Lots with several pet dogs too. I think the number of litters to need a license can vary from council to council.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Who said you will be earning £100,000 a year. With 5 bitches producing on average 5 puppies each a year, that is 25 puppies at £1500 a pup if you can find mugs to pay that much. So that is £37,000. You have to feed the bitches and the puppies which will take off at least £5000. Microchipping, worming, defleaing, vaccinating etc another £1000. At least 2 caesarians another 4000 and probably a 2 puppies at least dying 3000. That puts you down to £24000 a year and that is assuming that everything goes right, you do not have massive losses, you do not lose any bitches and they all get in pup. That is without health testing which probably goes without saying you will not do.
> Also forgot to say that a person as disabled as you seem to be cannot possibly assist with mating, whelping, feeding pups, looking after sick dogs etc so most of the remaining money would have to go to able bodied staff.
> 
> No one will pay £8000 whatever the testing.
> ...


My thoughts too.

The OP, in his/her own words is wheelchair bound and profoundly disabled.

How on Earth can he/she take care of a litter of newly mobile pups, pooping and weeing everywhere? What about weaning, what when the bitch is whelping and even basic assistance is needed?

Do these adult dogs who don't even know their future is as breeding machines ever go a walk?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Blitz said:


> Surely there is not a rule on dog ownership in private housing.


It isn't that simple but the poster who mentioned it being around 5 or 6 was probably thinking of the guidance to councils which exists with particular reference to planning. One of the ways councils put pressure on hobby' breeders (or boarders or someone who rescues/fosters) is to insist they require planning permission because they are running a business. The test when it comes to appeals is whether what an owner is doing is incidental to the normal enjoyment of pet ownership.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I say troll, no vet i know would have pulled that card out so early, if ever.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

havoc said:


> It isn't that simple but the poster who mentioned it being around 5 or 6 was probably thinking of the guidance to councils which exists with particular reference to planning. One of the ways councils put pressure on hobby' breeders (or boarders or someone who rescues/fosters) is to insist they require planning permission because they are running a business. The test when it comes to appeals is whether what an owner is doing is incidental to the normal enjoyment of pet ownership.


That's what I must have been thinking of so thanks for clearing that up, as I wasn't totally sure it was something I must have been told and stuck in my mind from somewhere or other.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> That's what I must have been thinking of so thanks for clearing that up, as I wasn't totally sure it was something I must have been told and stuck in my mind from somewhere or other.


It's as clear as mud to be honest and one of those things which are oft misused and misquoted. Somewhere I have a copy of the guide and it's really not much more than a couple of cases which went to appeal. If memory serves me right (and it often doesn't these days) the quoted case which didn't succeed at appeal involved greyhounds and some kennelling. The decision in that case has led to the idea that there is a six dog limit - could be because that's the number the appellant was eventually granted kennelling permission for.

There is no arbitrary number though there have been examples of council employees believing this result in the case quoted in the guidance document is a number they can impose in all situations - it isn't. If you have the wherewithal to keep twenty dogs as pets and don't cause any nuisance you're perfectly entitled to do so.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SingingWhippet said:


> Am I understanding correctly that you wish to breed dogs as a business from your council property? If so (leaving aside the highly dubious ethics of breeding dogs for money) then you really need to check with your local council as I believe some do not allow businesses to be run from their properties.


And many don't allow businesses to be run from them even after they've left council ownership under 'right to buy'. My house was bought under 'right to buy' over 30 years ago (not by me) and there's still a covenant on it . 
Individual councils may vary, but I think most ban breeding of dogs from the time many council estates were churning out Staffies.


----------

